

Pentagon considers employees unhappy with US policies a security threat - Titanous
http://rt.com/usa/pentagon-threat-insider-program-232/

======
tptacek
Here's RT for you: take the most banal imaginable observation ("disgruntled
employees pose security threat") and try to make a front page story out of it.

------
Herald_MJ
RT is a hilariously (& obviously) biased news source, and yet seems to pop up
on HN quite frequently. Come on guys, let's have some standards in our news
providers.

~~~
otakucode
Well, this news story is legit. The training isn't really new though, so I'm
guessing they're just digging this up because of recent events enabling them
to put some spin on it.

There's a link to the training itself in the article. It's not classified or
restricted in any way. Everyone here can take the training themselves. It's
actually one of the funniest bit of training I've ever had to take being a
contractor working on a govt contract (not with the Pentagon, I don't know why
the article mentions the Pentagon and DISA specifically... as far as I know
ALL government agencies and contractors have to take this).

The training is very interesting, to me at least (but then again I find almost
everything interesting, so I'm not really a good judge). You go into it
expecting it to be kinda Orwellian, but they apparently anticipated that. And
you'll get dinged if you're TOO strict!

Link to the training:
[http://iase.disa.mil/eta/cyberchallenge/launchPage.htm](http://iase.disa.mil/eta/cyberchallenge/launchPage.htm)

~~~
mpyne
If it's the "Information Assurance" training then yeah, we pretty much all
have to (at least in DoD). I don't think it's been modified for years now
though, so it can even seem antiquated in some areas.

------
mpyne
Is this the latest round of "No Shit" headlines?

"News at 11: Happy and content employees considered lower-risk for insider
threat than unhappy employees. Stay tuned for the weather!"

------
danielsiders
I'm curious what kinds of games you can download besides "programmers' games"

